# Hi..



## dr_tomz (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm an Indian citizen, currently in Georgia, and possessing Resident Status in Georgia. As I have come across an offer to relocate to Germany, i'd like to know if I could apply for a 180 day visa, from Georgia, instead of traveling back to India. Is it possible to do so, as I have a Resident status?
Kindly advise.
sincerely..


----------



## JennySch (Mar 20, 2012)

*links*

You might search under cgerli dot org (Centre for German Legal Information - The Gateway to German law in English) for legal issues.

You may also call the German Embassy for more information: Tel.: 00 995 - 32 - 2 44 73 00; Sheraton Metechi Palace Hotel; Telawi Str. 20, 0103 Tiflis.
Good Luck!




dr_tomz said:


> I'm an Indian citizen, currently in Georgia, and possessing Resident Status in Georgia. As I have come across an offer to relocate to Germany, i'd like to know if I could apply for a 180 day visa, from Georgia, instead of traveling back to India. Is it possible to do so, as I have a Resident status?
> Kindly advise.
> sincerely..


----------

